# Another idea, members decide. Need your input!!



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Custom titles!!!

 What do you guys think about custom titles for our guys once they hit a certain post number? basically they choose the title under their name. An example would be JOMO picking something like NY gangster 

 I want to set thebar kind of high though!!  thinking 2k posts

What are you guys thoughts, is it something of interest to you all?


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 7, 2012)

sounds like it could be cool


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds cool!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sure sounds cool. Mine would be Captian PeaNuts


----------



## JOMO (Aug 7, 2012)

Brup-bup-bup!! Pow pow!

I like it, and also the high post count. That means pikiki will have this title first, lol


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 7, 2012)

You can change mine to FUCK the Dodgers!  with the ! in it lol!


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds good to me.
I wanna be Head Mother Fucking Douche Bag


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 7, 2012)

i like it....


----------



## beasto (Aug 7, 2012)

I think its a good idea EZ...i'm down with it!!!


----------



## Jawey (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds pretty good! It'll be a while for some of us.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 7, 2012)

I like it and it will encourage posting. Very creative.


----------



## Jake_House (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds good bud


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea... Say over 500 posts or something and you can pick a title... This I can get behind 

Figure it out and the members can PM me with their title choices and I'll make the changes for them!


----------



## stb1041 (Aug 7, 2012)

That would be cool, but how bout 1,000 posts?  2,000 seems too high lol


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

hmmm  maybe 1,000 is more reasonable!  Input on that guys?


----------



## grind4it (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm liking the idea....1K is a good number


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 7, 2012)

1000 is goood


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2012)

always fun to spice things up!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 8, 2012)

I like it!

... Si Young Gun for me


----------



## Jada (Aug 8, 2012)

cool idea


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 8, 2012)

I want my nickname to be Super Moderator Lmao


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 8, 2012)

I like it I love it i want some more of it.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

I do love this idea


----------



## seamus (Aug 9, 2012)

as long as the 2,000 posts arn't all bullshit!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2012)

1000 is better for a guy like me, and yes cool idea


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 9, 2012)

Cobras should say "penis envy" lol.

1K is a good number, like the idea. But Pikiki will need his own title at 2k in a couple weeks when he gets there lol.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 12, 2012)

Do it! Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 12, 2012)

Damn. That's farrrr for me lol and there's no easy newb questions to answer


----------



## Jada (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm liking NY Gangster


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

consider it done guy custom titles for guys above 1500 posts!! lets meet in the middle some wanted 2k others 1k.. lets go with 1500

 and not bs posts just real posting


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like it, though it will take me a minute to get there!! Though I will be a post whore when I start LOGGING!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2018)

good idea!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 1, 2018)

Zeek said:


> consider it done guy custom titles for guys above 1500 posts!! lets meet in the middle some wanted 2k others 1k.. lets go with 1500
> 
> and not bs posts just real posting



**** you Zeek.  Where's my money?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2018)

Pikiki said:


> I do love this idea


stfu pikki!!


----------

